# history in your game (monday) 03-31-2003



## alsih2o (Mar 31, 2003)

*history in your game (monday)*

nine oldest swords- http://dsc.discovery.com/news/briefs/20030324/sword.html

more on the slavegirl from last week- http://www.museumoflondon.org.uk/MOLsite/menu.htm

and a piece on slavery of the time- http://www.museumoflondon.org.uk/MOLsite/menu.htm

hadrian's wall- http://www.hadrians-wall.org/

On limestone walls scattered across the South Island are hundreds of centuries-old drawings. No one is sure what they are or who created them- http://www.stuff.co.nz/stuff/0,2106,2367321a8153,00.html

 dogs find mummy- http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_764118.html

facial reconstruction of a roman soldier- http://news.scotsman.com/scotland.cfm?id=371732003

the spear that killed capt. cook was just auctioned off- http://news.scotsman.com/edinburgh.cfm?id=365412003

u.s. weather(in latin  ) - http://latin.wunderground.com/

thanks for reading, i hope you found something useful for your game 

 let me know, i see lots of folks look at this, but rarely any commentary, if i am doing this just to entertain myself i will stop


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 31, 2003)

This is cool!


----------



## Ruined (Mar 31, 2003)

The links are very cool, alsih2o. Please keep 'em coming.


----------



## drnuncheon (Mar 31, 2003)

Someone _is_ archiving these...right?

J


----------



## alsih2o (Mar 31, 2003)

cool, i do not expect comments on every little thing, i just wanna know i am getting this to someone who cares


----------



## seasong (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: history in your game (monday)*



			
				alsih2o said:
			
		

> more on the slavegirl from last week- http://www.museumoflondon.org.uk/MOLsite/menu.htm



Even better source than last week! A campaign I'm working on right now has some mild slavery in the background, and I'll be using this as one of the resources for it - in particular, I've been feeling an urge to have an NPC named Fortunata 


> On limestone walls scattered across the South Island are hundreds of centuries-old drawings. No one is sure what they are or who created them- http://www.stuff.co.nz/stuff/0,2106,2367321a8153,00.html



Very nifty. I may tap that into my next CoC campaign!


----------

